# Browning Gold Hunter



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What's the best turkey load and choke for this gun? Just bought some Winchester turkey 5 shot and was going to try and pattern it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have an SX2 NWTF 24 inch, same gun but most of my data is dated due to my love of the 20g.. My turkey barrel has cob webs.. 

But personally I would reserve the 5s for Cats, Opossums, Skunks etc.. 

I would buy H 13 in 3 or 3.5 inch 6s or 7s and be done.. I would buy an Indian Creek 665 and if that did not work exchange it for the 675 and throw mind blowing patterns through one of the 2 chokes.. It will happen.. 

I have a friend on these boards that is an INV+ freak and if the 665 does not work the 675 most likely will in the Indian Creek in that bore.. Good Luck.


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> What's the best turkey load and choke for this gun? Just bought some Winchester turkey 5 shot and was going to try and pattern it.


 My dad shots the same thing out of his with a full choke he has a red dot on top but he like a to call them close so he likes to just us a full choke, it pretty good to about 45 yard.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I have quite a bit of patterning experience with my BGH and the Inv+ choke system, roughly 15 springs worth of patterning..

Mine likes H13 3" 2oz 7s through the HeviShot Choke. Prior to finding this setup it did excellent with H13 3" 2oz 6s through a Primos Jellyhead and it does well with the same load through the Hevi Choke, but not as well as with the 7s. And with lead preferred a CompNChoke with 2 oz of 6s (the old Gold Box Ones).

The Hevi Choke gives me a 10-12% increase in pellets in the 10" over the Jellyhead, but the Jellyhead was the demise of quite a few turkeys as well.

I have seen many posts on various boards recommending the IC .665, I have personally never used an IC but the number of posts showing excellent results are the proof that it is a very effective choke.

My SX2 (also Inv+) prefers H13 3" 2oz 6s, same choke system, basically the same gun and it prefers the larger pellets. It also throws great patterns through a Jellyhead but I am partial to the Hevi Choke in this gun as well, more even pattern IMO.

My Buddys BPS (also Inv+) prefers MagBlends through a Hevi Choke.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sticking with full choke for now. This is my report card with 3" #6 winchester turkey shot. 25 yards.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Anybody else have some pictures of patterns that I can compare mine to?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

My goto 12ga round: 10" circle at 40yds 12ga 3.5" Hevi #7's.










Shot the new 20 for the first time yesterday. 10" circle at 30yds 20ga 3" Heavy Weight #7. Reloading TSS 9's this week which will do way better considering I'll be able to get 588 TSS #9 pellets in 1 5/8oz 20ga shell which is equiv to more than 2oz of #7 Hevi in the 12ga.



















I'm sure Tommy has all sorts of pattern pics he can post.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> Anybody else have some pictures of patterns that I can compare mine to?


Steve you need to shoot a large piece of paper or cardboard to see your entire pattern.. Home depot sells huge rolls, but Dollar General or Staples will have smaller rolls of brown packing paper.. 

A pretty well accepted rule of thumb is where your gun no longer can place 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle, you have over stepped the maximum range of your weapon.. 

Looking at what you posted, your pattern is not very tight for 25 and if you decide to stay with given choke and load and intend to take shots beyond that, to spend some time with the large paper to see what you really have.. 

With loads and chokes there is really more bang for your buck with loads.. A great load can make a marginal choke look good.. Whereas a great choke will only serve to make a marginal load, slightly better than marginal.. Its hard to pony up for the Hevi shot type loads, but the 7s Caddiss are shooting are pretty much the easiest way and in some cases the cheapest a truly good pattern.. I cannot say I have ever seen what would be considered a marginal pattern with them through any turkey choke..


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Steve you need to shoot a large piece of paper or cardboard to see your entire pattern.. Home depot sells huge rolls, but Dollar General or Staples will have smaller rolls of brown packing paper..
> 
> A pretty well accepted rule of thumb is where your gun no longer can place 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle, you have over stepped the maximum range of your weapon..
> 
> ...


I tried shooting at a larger paper on Saturday at the range but due to the high wind, the whole thing blew away before I could shoot, so I just went for the smaller turkey patterns so they would stay put. As stated I was shooting Winchester. Where does one buy these loads you are talking about?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Also 7s Caddiss sounds like a fly pattern to me  Can you point me to where I can find these?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have found that my 20's pattern poorly with anything larger than #4, and produce really nice dense patterns with #6's. Larger shot probably deforms too much and rattles off itself too much trying to run through a little 20ga choke.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The paper could be killing you.. Who knows if the bulk of your pattern is even on paper, could be the fringe of your pattern.. 

I buy all my ammo online as most local retailers are stuck in the stone ages when it comes to this stuff.. Its the Environmetal Hevi 13 3 inch 2oz 7s or Hevi 13 3.5 2.25oz 7s.. 

You may get sticker shock but after the first year its cheap, especially only hunting MI and our one bird limit.. One on paper, one on bird.. 

Now they are going to definitely gonna shoot much better than your current load even through your full choke.. But even a "cheap" aftermarket choke is going to up your performance even more.. Maybe not 300 in a 10 inch circle, but it will impress you.. 

Some "Inexpensive" chokes I would consider.. 

Tru Glo Gobble Stopper Xtreme .665 Roughly 25 bucks
Tru Glo Bone Collector 667 Roughly 40 Bucks 
Primos Jellyhead 670 Roughly 40 bucks

With the bank your making off this sight.. You should be shooting a Jebs ($110) and Nitro Company 7s ($76.50 for 10) :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

> With the bank your making off this sight.. You should be shooting a Jebs ($110) and Nitro Company 7s ($76.50 for 10) :lol:


You are funny  Going to have to go up north and play some more. This took way to long at island lake. I only shot 3 times, cause you only want to shoot once at the target, then wait 20 minutes or so for them to clear the range. I'm just getting started with this and the variety of chokes and loads is mind boggling.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> You are funny  Going to have to go up north and play some more. This took way to long at island lake. I only shot 3 times, cause you only want to shoot once at the target, then wait 20 minutes or so for them to clear the range. I'm just getting started with this and the variety of chokes and loads is mind boggling.


It can be overwhelming.. There are really good chokes from 35 to 110.. You have one of the best patterning guns out there with proper tube and shells. 

Be sure and fire away if you have any questions


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Another pic of Hevi 7s @ 40 yds

Remington 870, Indian Creek .665 choke, 2oz H13 7's


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> It can be overwhelming.. There are really good chokes from 35 to 110.. You have one of the best patterning guns out there with proper tube and shells.
> 
> Be sure and fire away if you have any questions


Refreshing to see the honesty and willingness to help. While, I will be using my bow, it is always great to read what is working for other guys. The patterns on some of these set-ups are unbelievable. Good luck!


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

Steve said:


> Sticking with full choke for now. This is my report card with 3" #6 winchester turkey shot. 25 yards.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 steve you have 10 or so in the brain and spine, with 3" duplex and a mod choke I put 27 pellets in the same brain and spine at 35 yards, my modified shots a lot tighter then your full.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Steve said:


> Also 7s Caddiss sounds like a fly pattern to me  Can you point me to where I can find these?


http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/6-0311978

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/hevishot-hevi13-inch-turkey-load-p-453.html


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Just bought some Hevi 13 Blends. I'll see how they pattern from that gun on a full choke before I go spend the money on a turkey choke.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/43...inchester-win-choke-12-gauge-643-constriction

Only $37


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/43...inchester-win-choke-12-gauge-643-constriction
> 
> Only $37
> 
> ...


You are killing me!


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Well since where on topic what's a decent choke for a benelli super black eagle. Around 50 bucks. Last year I killed my bird with a moderate choke with hornady load #5 but it was only five yards away. I did shoot it prior and at 30 yards thought it was pretty good until I am seeing these patterns u guys r posting. Holy crap that's good. I bet u could kill at 60 yards with that set up. Crazy


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I love the SSX tubes, but I would hold off in a Invector + gun.. Even with the backbore the tube is still a .643 which makes it even more constricted than it is in Remington or Benelli.. It maybe work phenomally but would be a crapshoot.. 

Browning still supplies there Ful strut turkey choke in 640


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Going to pattern the H13 blend with a full choke first and see how it looks. I'll go from there.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

What do you guys think of this choke for a Browning 10 Gauge?

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/23...ke-tube-browning-invector-10-gauge-long-range


Or this one?
http://www.kicks-ind.com/mm5/mercha...ct_Code=GTBrowning10g&Category_Code=10GaugeGT


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ok, going to break down and buy a turkey choke as well. My question now is which one(s) will safely shoot Hevi 13 shot? Is this stuff steel shot? Is so doesn't that make it incompatible with most chokes?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

How bout this one:

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/91...ey-choke-tube-browning-invector-plus-12-gauge

Compatible with steel or lead.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> How bout this one:
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/91...ey-choke-tube-browning-invector-plus-12-gauge
> 
> Compatible with steel or lead.


You having problems with that thing?

Call Bob at Michigun and discuss it with him. He'll tell you what round to use.

I don't see the need to buy chokes as of yet.

I had issues with a Ruger flying all over the place. "You need these rounds" Never a problem since.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

No real problems, just playing around with turkey patterns. Will probably drive up north next weekend where I will be able to play around with patterning on paper better than at the range down here and want to go with some things to try.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Steve that one is a flush mount, similar to a factory choke tube.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

So what is that Hevi 13 stuff made of? Steel, copper, lead?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Steve said:


> No real problems, just playing around with turkey patterns. Will probably drive up north next weekend where I will be able to play around with patterning on paper better than at the range down here and want to go with some things to try.




Call Bob! (586) 296-2360

I'll tell ya, I was ready to switch scopes, trigger, ect. All it was was a certain round the critter didn't like. Ask Paul, she's back to driving tacks.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Steve said:


> So what is that Hevi 13 stuff made of? Steel, copper, lead?


 
Hevi-13 shotshells use dense, buffered, moly-coated pellets... Is all I can find..........Cant afford them


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Hevi 13 is made of a tunsten alloy. It's heavier than lead therefor it retains more energy per pellet downrange. The pattern also tends to be tighter because of the higher density. To me it's worth it for the 1 shot a year I take at a turkey. Peace of mind = confidence.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Typically, the longer the choke is, the more gradual constriction will be, and the more even patterns will result.

The point at which your committed to spend the $$$ for a mass produced choke, why not spend another $25-$30 and get an Indian Creek, Sum Toy, or Pure Gold, and then have a company that will exchange a choke with you until you get the pattern you desire?


Of course none of this is "necessary". With my rig I've yet to shoot a turkey much over 30 yards.

It's sort of like a sub-moa deer rifle...not needed, but confidence that the equipment is more than capable is nice.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Bought the jelly head choke. The hevi choke was hard to find in invector plus 12 gage. Was out of stock at a lot of places. Will shoot it again at paper and post the results.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

steelhead1001 said:


> What do you guys think of this choke for a Browning 10 Gauge?
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/23...ke-tube-browning-invector-10-gauge-long-range
> 
> ...


The original line of patternmasters have NO constriction and use raised wad catchers to slow the wad.. I have shot some turkey loads through a couple and its so so but no where near a choke with constriction.. They ar designed for large shot, not small turkey shot.. Cannot speak for there new Code Black line with constriction designed for turkey..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Steve said:


> Bought the jelly head choke. The hevi choke was hard to find in invector plus 12 gage. Was out of stock at a lot of places. Will shoot it again at paper and post the results.


I think you will be very impressed with your new patterns over your previous.. Just remember to clean the bore between shots for optimal results. 


KLR said:


> The point at which your committed to spend the $$$ for a mass produced choke, why not spend another $25-$30 and get an Indian Creek, Sum Toy, or Pure Gold, and then have a company that will exchange a choke with you until you get the pattern you desire?


Higher initial cost, but can prove cheaper in the long run.. Cant beat a money back policy.. All three great companies.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Steve 

Try and find some Remington Premier Magnums in #6 copper plated shot. That is all I have used since they came out with them

6's can be hard to find as every one thinks it takes it takes big shot to kill turkeys. I have generally found them a Dunhams stores. You might find some at the Ludington store if you go the long way to camp.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The original line of patternmasters have NO constriction and use raised wad catchers to slow the wad.. I have shot some turkey loads through a couple and its so so but no where near a choke with constriction.. They ar designed for large shot, not small turkey shot.. Cannot speak for there new Code Black line with constriction designed for turkey..


 
Thanks DED. I will let you know how the Code Black 720 patterns....I have one shipped...Did not really need with my 10g but like playing with the patterning myself, and not real impressed with the factory vector full choke. Patternmaster also has 30 day return, and when I called I talked to a human that was knowledgeable!! :yikes:


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

multibeard said:


> Steve
> 
> Try and find some Remington Premier Magnums in #6 copper plated shot. That is all I have used since they came out with them
> 
> 6's can be hard to find as every one thinks it takes it takes big shot to kill turkeys. I have generally found them a Dunhams stores. You might find some at the Ludington store if you go the long way to camp.


Wish cld find these in 10 Gauge!!  Only see them in #4 & Out of Stock!!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

steelhead1001 said:


> Wish cld find these in 10 Gauge!!  Only see them in #4 & Out of Stock!!!


I just looked in Cabelas turkey catalog. You are right they only list #4 shot in 10 ga. It gets me that so many think it takes big shot to kill turkeys. I some times have trouble finding those shells on the shelf in #6 shot and have to order them. 

I wonder how many size 6 shot would be in a 10 ga shell. What would a patterning board look like with all those shot out of a regular full choke. You can have your 10 ga as I have gone back to 3" 12's to save the shoulder.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

It is a scatter gun for sure with the factory full choke with the 5's or 6's!! Crazy pettets everywhere on a 4' x 4' paper too many to count. Good self defense gun, point & shoot with eyes half open, keep it next to my bed. Yeh everyone says that about a 10 g but honestly I love shooting it ....but not with slugs!! NO WAY....I would be fine without a turkey choke but interested to see what it does...

#6 Lead (225 pellets per ounce) :yikes::lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Ok, here's my new report card.









This was with Winchester 3" 6 turkey shot at 25 yards with my new Jelly head choke.









This was with the same ammo at 30 yards, same choke.









Then I decided to get out the "good" hevi shot ammo. Used the same choke. Still 30 yards. This was the 5, 6, 7 blend. I bought a box of straight 6 Hevi on my way home at Jays. Do you think I am on the right track? Seems like the gun and choke like 6 shot. Do you think that would have been a dead turkey? I counted somewhere around 20+ in the vitals.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

IMO, you pattern is ok but you would be 100x happier with straight Hevi 2.25oz #7




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well I spent the small fortune on the hevi 6's today. They are 3" shells so I think they weigh 2 oz. Judging by how my Winchester 6's look through the Jelly Head choke, I think I will be satisfied.


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

I think your on the right track, the 6's look a lot better!


----------

